# New Orient Bambino !!!



## chriscentro

Looks like another winner from Orient


----------



## Okapi001

I would call it a design flaw to have hour marks that look just like roman number 1 on a dial with roman numerals. It just looks silly.


----------



## -hj-

Hhmmm, not bad. I think this would make the dial look smaller and might be enough for those that think it wears too large.

Personally, for me I would prefer if they had full roman numerals at the edge and without the minute 05 - 60 markers


----------



## Ed.YANG

Good looking addition to the range!
(Although the only thing that bugs me a little, is the size of the roman numbers... seems kind of too broad and made the dial a little cramp... perhaps, slimmer, better?)


----------



## wsu

Great hands and crown. But I don't like that combination of hours and seconds marks.


----------



## Marrin

WHY is there the outer ring with markings?

There is no hand coming even close to it! What is the point?

Unfortunatelly for me it's another one of Orients "almost WOW" watches (not saying there arent any WOW!! watches, just that they make so many "almost WOW")


----------



## Valdore

There is no curse with this Bambino for sure. If the Babe had one of these back then....


----------



## scarlet knight

I have no complaints. I think it looks good. I have a Bambino in rose gold, white face with bar markers.


----------



## Valdore

scarlet knight said:


> I have no complaints. I think it looks good. I have a Bambino in rose gold, white face with bar markers.


Rose gold sounds nice....any pics to share?


----------



## Ed.YANG

Just saw and handled the 3 variants of the new Bambino in person @ the local 24hrs shopping center.
The one shown in the attached picture...


chriscentro said:


>


...comes with dark chocolate strap. The glass may look like plexi/acrylic type as seen on the previous Bambino, but doesn't feels like plastic. The crown will be loved by those who're hunting for watches with vintage feel, not too large, yet not too small compared to the previous Bambino. It feels like a small ball, but with center grooved. 
From the pictures, look straight on the dial, it seems flat. But actually not. The Roman indices lies on the slightly slanted part of the dial, with the curved glass, looks much "stereo" on the center.
The silk white dial on the pictures above comes with Rose Gold Roman indices. There's another with Chrome silver indices, polished blue hands, but with mesh steel strap that doesn't feels as cheap as those used on CASIO "FLIEGERS". The surface of the strap feels much smoother and comfortable, dosen't feels rough wear on. The black dial with chrome hands and indices, comes with the mesh strap as well.

Those who're looking for the Rose Gold case variants in SG will be disappointed. So far, no YellowGold or RoseGold case variants.


----------



## ivandobski

As the owner of a black faced, silver hand, steel case original bambino I can safely say there's no way on this earth I'd ever part with actual money for one of them. 

There's way too many markers around the dial etc and the use of the "I" on alternate numbers when the remaining markers use roman numerals is just poor design.


----------



## scarlet knight

I apologize for my poor photo posting skills. I refer you to the site named after the river in Brazil from whom I bought it. I can assure you it is attractive and I think it looks far more expensive than it is.


----------



## Jellytime

Looks gorgeous to me. Except for the outer marker ring.


----------



## Fi33pop

Too busy for me. A real improvement would be if they made the old one smaller. Leaving out the date would also be preferable.


----------



## asingh1977

They seem to have cluttered the chapter ring. It looks like a rotational bezel like a pilot watch. Also the dial seems over-done and using a "|" every alternate number seems odd and weird.


----------



## arislan

Sigh, they should have released these under a different model name.. I think they look good if they don't associate it with the Bambino line, kinda kills the clean & simple concept of the Bambino.. sometimes you wish companies would make iterative improvements to things already have a winning formula. If they updated the crown to this new one or a lantern type, change the lug widths to 22mm and add a display caseback like the symphony, it would have made the Bambino perfect (for me at least, I like the size)


----------



## Shootist

I like the old one much better. I appreciate them trying to capture another vintage look, but this one just doesn't quite do it for me.

sent from my galaxy tab


----------



## sduford

ivandobski said:


> There's way too many markers around the dial etc and the use of the "I" on alternate numbers when the remaining markers use roman numerals is just poor design.


That's actually copied right from the Nomos Ludwig, so I think that's a pretty good Bauhaus design reference.


----------



## Federer

I love everything about it. Looks even better in person, and the domed crystal is to die for.


----------



## ivandobski

sduford said:


> That's actually copied right from the Nomos Ludwig, so I think that's a pretty good Bauhaus design reference.


Copying poor design is even worse than coming up with it yourself.


----------



## Neeko

Well, I like it!


----------



## Federer




----------



## Pro Diver

I am not a fan of Roman numeral markers. I still like the original...


----------



## Federer

I think they should keep both versions going. I like the original and the new one for different reasons.


----------



## Mediocre

I love it! May have to make the move


----------



## Shootist

Sane here, original is much better. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SRix

So they are discontinuing the old Bambino? This is a shame. I much prefer the first one, it's stunningly plain. I think it's a case of less is more with a classic looking watch like this. The outside of the face on the new Bambino looks too cluttered for my taste.

I just purchased the original Bambino in black SS. If it is being discontinued it's probably wise to buy while you still can.


----------



## Shootist

I was hoping they would keep the old style and the new style was additional. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scarlet knight

No one said the original style is discontinued. If I knew it was, I'd get a spare.


----------



## MoleX81

My black roman bambino. ER2400AB


----------



## mrlongtree

Looking at both models in this thread I think I prefer the original.


----------



## Prufrock

Can someone explain to me why the Roman numeral for 4 is done the way it is? It should be IV, not IIII.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy

mrlongtree said:


> Looking at both models in this thread I think I prefer the original.


Totally agree. Though the new one is nice looking, the original has more of a classic look, IMO.










Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Like it  Anyway and after looking at the watch would change some things... retail the markers without Roman numerals ( for a non Roman numerals version ) and add the model name *Bambino *where is writting_* Automatic *_and move the _*Automatic*_ to the place of the _*Water Resist*_...


----------



## sduford

Prufrock said:


> Can someone explain to me why the Roman numeral for 4 is done the way it is? It should be IV, not IIII.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Look at more watches with Roman numerals and you'll find that nearly all of them are like that. Apparently it is to keep the dial more balanced !?


----------



## big-WIS

I own Rolexes and Omegas but its the Bambino that has the most charm of all. Something about that domed crystal against a classic face. I just wished it had hacking and manual winding then it would be the perfect dress watch.


----------



## hithereimdan

Federer said:


> I think they should keep both versions going. I like the original and the new one for different reasons.


Wow, I love this strap. I wonder if you could tell me where you got it?


----------



## domoon

The odd indices choice is just... i don't know, didn't fit? The hand also too short to use the outer ring's marker. 
Not for me 

Tlapatlaked


----------



## Valdore

SRix said:


> So they are discontinuing the old Bambino? This is a shame. I much prefer the first one, it's stunningly plain. I think it's a case of less is more with a classic looking watch like this. The outside of the face on the new Bambino looks too cluttered for my taste.
> 
> I just purchased the original Bambino in black SS. If it is being discontinued it's probably wise to buy while you still can.


I don't think the people in Boston mind the news and might even relish it. Me, I been looking for a Bambino for the past year and still trying to find one that calls my name


----------



## Valdore

big-WIS said:


> I own Rolexes and Omegas but its the Bambino that has the most charm of all. Something about that domed crystal against a classic face. I just wished it had hacking and manual winding then it would be the perfect dress watch.


If the Bambino has hacking, oh my...I could faint right now <3


----------



## solchitlins

http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mMwMvilNT1QaXi_GHl77Lsg.jpg

Looks like my next office watch to me


----------



## Ed.YANG

solchitlins said:


> Looks like my next office watch to me


This was released last year together with those other gold case and rose gold case models.
The real latest for this year is plain satin white face with blue hands...









Personally i feel that the yellow cream dial suits a gold case better, more retro to those watch designs from the 60s to early 70s. If i want to do a mod, i'll buy the gold case variant...















...and do a swap just on the dial together with the hands...


----------



## solchitlins

Im on my phone right now and can't link examples but I think a creamy yellow dial on stainless steel case is very classical, think wwii era omegas and the like.

I can't make up my mind on that one with the blue hands or the white/ rose. Which would be best for the office? I do have rose accent on my wedding ring but being left handed I wear my watch on the right wrist


----------



## Ed.YANG

Because of lighting condition when the photo taken by Yeoman makes the yellow gold case+white dial variant looks like RoseGold. In fact the 2nd wave of Bambino release do not have one variant with white dial+RG case/crown combo.
However if you would like to see how a white dial + RG indices/crown/case works out to be...
For your reading interest...
Modified Orient Bambino | Yeoman's Watch Review


----------



## solchitlins

the two I am contemplating are the










and the










although in a perfect world I would choose this mod:









Man maybe I should


----------



## Ed.YANG

With reference to this combination, 









I am going to keep a look out for...








...move the blue hour and minute hands to the second dial(with RG indices) without the blue seconds needle. Then move then whole dial and post modded movement on the second watch to the 3rd RG case. The 3rd watch movement with big hands and indices move to the 2nd SS case. The first case shall be the one left with white satin dial, SS indices RG hour and minute hand, with the blue seconds needle rocking thru the dial...

How's this "ecological" idea? :-d No parts waste, and i get 3 bambinos which others don't get! :-!


----------



## solchitlins

I could buy the creamy yellow dialed bambino and swap the internals with my orig. yellow gold bambino.

The rose looks slightly better but yellow gold might look good as well, and that way my yellow gold cased watch gets a little less dressy and I get a cool new office watch?


----------



## solchitlins

http://ablogtowatch.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Orient-Dress-Watch-52.jpg

Where's the best deal? 30% off Orient USA?


----------



## MP83

I recently purchased 2 leather NATOs that were supposed to be 22mm and are actually 21mm... I was planning on selling them, but after looking at this thread I may consider keeping them and buying myself a new bambino, the new dial and the blue hands look awesome

sent from my magic brick


----------



## Harpo

Amazing how they get the roman numerals completely wrong at VII.... And for the record I much prefer the older variant. That being said I may still get one... :-=


----------



## Lachrymosa

Harpo said:


> Amazing how they get the roman numerals completely wrong at VII.... And for the record I much prefer the older variant. That being said I may still get one... :-=


Hate to necro an older thread but I just had to respond to this. They didn't get the numeral wrong at all, it's common to see "IIII" on clocks for sure. I have a lovely old wall clock which uses it. From the internet:

"Both methods of writing Roman numerals have been in use since the 1500s, possibly longer. Clock makers choose whichever number they feel is more aesthetically appealing and they often go with IIII because it balances better with VIII on the other side and makes the clock look more symmetrical"

Having said that, I prefer the original Bambino for sure. I've been lusting after it for awhile but am unsure it wouldn't look ridiculous on my dainty 5.25 in. wrist. I may have to try it out and just give it to the husband of it doesn't work out.


----------



## MP83

Lachrymosa said:


> Hate to necro an older thread but I just had to respond to this. They didn't get the numeral wrong at all, it's common to see "IIII" on clocks for sure. I have a lovely old wall clock which uses it. From the internet:
> 
> "Both methods of writing Roman numerals have been in use since the 1500s, possibly longer. Clock makers choose whichever number they feel is more aesthetically appealing and they often go with IIII because it balances better with VIII on the other side and makes the clock look more symmetrical"
> 
> Having said that, I prefer the original Bambino for sure. I've been lusting after it for awhile but am unsure it wouldn't look ridiculous on my dainty 5.25 in. wrist. I may have to try it out and just give it to the husband of it doesn't work out.


It'll be too large for you, this watch wears large and I have an almost 7 inches wrist. If you like the looks you should try to find something vintage, 1960s/70s Seiko Sportman watches are pretty similar but smaller in size, and you should be able to find one in good condition for less than $100

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## sudip

I have been looking for this colour for quite a while. They have two more options in Silky White and Black but this off white (biscuit colour as the salesman calls it) stands out for me as it gives a totally retro feel. The crown and crystal are typical retro dome type. 
(Pics taken on Samsung Note 4)


----------



## 1434

working towards 100...


----------



## Ed.YANG

...and........................VOILA! Here's the last and final idea of ecological modification!











Ed.YANG said:


> With reference to this combination,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to keep a look out for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...move the blue hour and minute hands to the second dial(with RG indices) without the blue seconds needle. Then move then whole dial and post modded movement on the second watch to the 3rd RG case. The 3rd watch movement with big hands and indices move to the 2nd SS case. The first case shall be the one left with white satin dial, SS indices RG hour and minute hand, with the blue seconds needle rocking thru the dial...
> 
> How's this "ecological" idea? :-d No parts waste, and i get 3 bambinos which others don't get! :-!


----------



## Ed.YANG

sudip said:


> I have been looking for this colour for quite a while. They have two more options in Silky White and Black but this off white (biscuit colour as the salesman calls it) stands out for me as it gives a totally retro feel. The crown and crystal are typical retro dome type.
> View attachment 6041938


Just a little suggestion to blend this into a vintage burberry theme...







​


----------



## GNNS

Ed.YANG said:


> ...and........................VOILA! Here's the last and final idea of ecological modification!


This is very nice,is this photo a real modification or just a photoshoped image?

Color combinations are great


----------



## Ed.YANG

This is real. All it takes are 3 Bambinos to get this combination.


----------

